# Recurve Revolution - Traditional Archery



## Van/TX (Jul 20, 2008)

What's the problem with stump shooting and flannel shirts? Revolution? What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I agree flannel shirts and stump shooting is awesome


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i dont understand this forum.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I think flannel shirt has hurt feelings now...

Is the point to make traditional archery more commercial? Is that the bridge they're trying to build between traditional and compound archers? I hope not. That's the only real "issue" between folks using compounds and folks shooting traditional. We already have too many people who will break each other's heads over what commercials say. We don't need more. I know I don't have anything against folks who shoot compounds, but I can't stand how it's all about what you buy or what brand you shoot. 

And for the record I am terrified by the idea of an expandable broadhead marketed for traditional. All the work Dr. Ashby has done goes out the window everytime a stupid expandable commercial airs. More expensive gimmicks.

The forum looks great but I think what seperates the traditional folks from the compound folks isn't something that can be solved by offering new products. The end result isn't what traditional archery needs.


----------

